# Condition of the Chukar Trail Road



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

I take my '03 Forester to Chukar trailhead from time to time. It's rough and rocky, but if your'e careful it can be done. You might need to get out and move some loose rocks here and there.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

was there about 2 weeks ago and it wasn't in the best shape i have ever seen it, recent rains had some good ruts forming. i can't imagine that conditions have improved since then.


----------



## rw6phenom (Aug 16, 2013)

Right on, the forester is accustom to rough roads and has handled a few of the Taos mesa roads without too much difficulty. I am just hoping that our hike will not be too much longer in length due to the roads being impassable. 
How about the shuttle companies? I've talked to two of them and I am hoping that their drivers are skilled enough to not destroy a customers vehicle. $85 bucks is a fair price, I just hope that they are not just grabbing dudes off the side of the road for it.


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had great luck with the shuttle dudes, I've always used the guys that work at the pleasure park and they know that road better than most..
Have fun!


----------

